# Tiny Pygmy baby!



## mallyrk (Mar 2, 2014)

June bug had twin girls, sadly one didn't make it. This little carmel doe is very tiny, but doing great!





















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! That is tiny!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Aww, what a tiny adoreable girl! She's so cute....And so small!  oh my gosh


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh my gosh,,,, she's the cutest!! She looks tiny compared to that cow lol:shock:


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Or is that a donkey? Lol


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, what a cutie! congratulations


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I wish our donkeys would have been that gentle with our babies before we sold them! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mallyrk (Mar 2, 2014)

He's a donkey.  A stud donkey at that. But he's the sweetest guy with the goats and their little ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mallyrk (Mar 2, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

What a cutie!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

